# Thirtytwo boots and Burton bindings



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I woulda thought they'd fit into a medium binding easily?????

And they shaved the boot!!!!! :|


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I have ThirtyTwo boots and Burton bindings... they fit.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Likewise, have had size 10 Thirty-Twos into Medium Burton bindings without any issues. One of the biggest boot manufacturers out there, with one of if not the biggest binding manufacturer out there. If it was a common problem it would be fixed. 

Were the STW's you bought male or female boots? A 6.5US mens would definitely be on the upper end of the medium scribes which are a female binding.


----------



## byebyeblackbird (Mar 21, 2016)

Boots are definitely women's, double checked in case. (I don't think there's any way men's 6.5 would have fit? Would be way too big...) 

Any ladies out there with 32 boots and Burton bindings?!? I'm even more curious now... 

Btw the board shop said they shave boots off "all the time." Anybody heard of this?? Everybody else I've talked to so far were like "um...what???"


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

well there little lady...I got 32 focus boas....lady size 8 boots and have escapades iirc medium...they fit fine.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe the bindings are mis-labled? 

I have two pairs of 32 ST Boas in 10.5. I fit both the M & L Cartel base plate. My buddy with size 12 gunboats rode my deck with M Cartels on it. His boots rode on the edge of the binders but it wasnt extreme!

Maybe email Burton for exact dimensions for those bindings in M & see if yours match?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

byebyeblackbird said:


> Btw the board shop said they shave boots off "all the time." Anybody heard of this?? Everybody else I've talked to so far were like "um...what???"


I have never heard of it before!!!!! 

I woulda thought that if they have to shave off that much of a boot to make it fit into a binding, (A) It's obviously the wrong binding, and (B) It's gonna wreck the boot!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snowboard gear is difficult for mostly retarded ski shop fucks.


----------

